# Ariens 1028 build refurbish



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey everyone. Taking my first attempt at documenting a rebuild. I am combining a back half of a ST1336le front half of a st828 and a engine from a mystery blower(12hp ohv Tecumseh) Got a set of xtrac tires from a craftsman. On the fence if I should have the bucket sand blasted or try to remove the paint down to the metal myself. 

First the 828 I got had been what appeared to be rust frozen and one of the handles broken. Engine appears to be good but the tins are pretty well shot from rust. 

The 1336le came with no engine and was a big ? For why it was missing. I got it in a multi blower dealer end of season cleanout. 

The engine came in on trade from selling another one. No idea if it runs yet. Does have a lot of oil on it as if it was worked hard. May try to upgrade to a briggs 420cc or a gx390. Have no decided yet. 

I watched the rebuilds elaw, and Shaw did last year and felt inspired. Also spoke with cranman earlier this year and he was telling me about the build he is starting soon. Here is a few pics to start.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Mike.....sounds great man!......I might be tempted to just put the 13 hp on the 28 inch tractor, then repower the 36 in with the baddest LCT or Loncin you can fit on! Oh the fun you are going to have.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

BTW.....some one...can't remember who....on the forum recommended using a product called Citrus strip to strip paint safely. I tried it on several chassis and buckets and it worked great! Just brush it on, come back in a few hours and scrape the paint down to metal with a putty knife. I then washed it down with mineral spirits, and roughed up the rusted areas with one of those plastic paint remover wheels you chuck in a drill. Prime and paint and Voila! When the temp gets above 0 out here in the territories and I can get the shop warmer, I'm going to do a few more Ariens buckets for potential projects.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

The 36" bucket has been sold off to fund the project. Besides I have a 4 car driveway. Barley have justified the 28". 

Not sure what model engine I would get if this one is a paperweight. I am turned off by the lct becouse the lack of throttle controls. Not sure if the honda can come with the proper provisions for winter use yet.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

I'll look into that citrus stripper. 
Thanks cranman!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

CitriStrip I'm assuming this is it?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Yea...that it! I got it at Walmart and have done a few machines and still have 1/2 a quart left.......no fumes and seems very safe to use.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've used Citrastrip, for what it is it works well but it won't take every type of finish off. I've had a couple of things where it took off one layer of paint but wouldn't touch what was below it. If you run into something like that, check out marine stripper. Same thing, it won't take everything off all the time. When all else fails, I grab the abrasive blaster and use ground up coal slag, that will take most everything off, it's messy but it works.


Mike - like you're if you want it and it's not out there, build it yourself. On engines, not sure but I think HF has a 13 hp predator with an adjustable throttle on it IIRC. You'd want to confirm if you consider this one.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. Got the citristrip last nite at Lowe's. I am going to try it on the skid shoes first and report back. 

Thanks for the advice on the engines. Trying to stick with somthing designed for winter use. I may attempt to rebuild or refurbish the 12hp. I am worried about how interchangeable the parts are with the flat head. Also the few parts that are around are very expensive. The engine model number is OHSK120.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey Mike, the no throttle thing bothers me also..... don't know why it does but it does. In all actuality the engine is designed to be run full throttle for proper lubrication & cooling. Oddly enough I had the opportunity of speaking with the owner of the first 10/32 LCT that I rebuilt a few years ago, engine has been flawless and power to spare. I just finished another and tested it with our last storm it worked awesome, full bucket width cuts and it threw 25 ~ 35 feet no problem. Still have it here if you want to try it out this weekend. LCT makes a throttle knob assembly for the Ariens machines, it is located underneath the choke knob. I'd bet you could get parts online to convert over to a throttle if you wanted, it was more like a speed control..... you rotated the knob to set the fixed running speed / rpm's of the engine. The LCT was about $250 delivered to our area from small engine suppliers.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Shaw, might have to take you up on that offer. 

I know the knob your talking about did a few tune ups for family members this fall that had smaller lct's.

I am more worried about finding a 60 watt stator and flywheel for the 12hp. Just trying to not get to far ahead of myself also. I do have one from a 10hp flat but not sure if it will change over. May just do the next size down briggs. 

Do you kbow if the 414cc bolt right on the 13hp chassis without modifications?


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

AriensProMike said:


> Shaw, might have to take you up on that offer.
> 
> I know the knob your talking about did a few tune ups for family members this fall that had smaller lct's.
> 
> ...


So far every machine I've put new motors on had to have new new studs. Either too short or in wrong location. But that's never been a problem as the saying goes ... ( I Know a Guy )

Hey wait a minute.......

I'm The Guy !!!:angel:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

AriensProMike said:


> Not sure if the honda can come with the proper provisions for winter use yet.


You can buy an engine for a Honda HSS1332ATD for just under $800, it'll come complete, winter ready, 12V starter and lots and lots of power output for accessories and charging the battery.
I'm sure you can get a complete Honda snowblower engine for any other model unless it had been discontinued... but the key to get a Honda winter ready engine is to get a Honda snowblower replacement engine......


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Took the bucket apart. Going in for a little weld repair thanks to Mr. Shaw. Decided to have it sand blasted after. Going to use the citristrip on the smaller parts and remove the rust with a wire wheel.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Got three options for the engine. Newer Tecumseh ohv 13hp that i am trying to find actively. Rebuild my current 12hp if I can find the proper stator and flywheel for a reasonable price. Buy a brand 16.5ft briggs.


----------

